# The Spoon



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

A lesson in how Consultants can make a difference in an Organisation
Last week we went with friends to a new restaurant and noticed that the waiter had a spoon in his top pocket. Another waiter bought our drinks to the table and I noticed that he also had a spoon in his top pocket. Looking round I saw that all the waiters had a spoon in their top pockets. When the waiter turned up to serve our soup I asked him, “why the spoons?”
Well, he explained, the owner of the restaurant hired a firm of consultants to improve efficiency in the restaurant. They realised that the most frequently dropped utensil was the spoon. The drop frequency is approximately 3 spoons per table per hour. So we carry the spoons in our pocket and this can save up to 10 man hours per shift in fetching replacements.
As luck had it, I dropped my spoon and he replaced it with the one in his pocket. “I’ll get another spoon when I go back to the kitchen instead of making an extra trip now” I was impressed.
I also noticed there was a string hanging out of the waiters fly.
Looking around, I could see all the waiters had a piece of string hanging from their fly. I asked the waiter why.
Oh certainly, he replied. The same consultants also realised we could save time in the toilets. By tying this string to our you- know- what , we can pull it out without touching it and eliminate the need to wash our hands, thus shortening the time in the toilet by 76%.
I asked quietly, “How do you get it back”
He replied, “I don’t know about the others, but I use the spoon”


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I was in Mansfield Woodhouse last week, I am glad that I did not stop for a meal.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The establishment in question is in Chesterfield :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

